# Depersonalization and your EARS :)



## dragnink (Jan 8, 2008)

I just wanted to share an update with everyone. I've traced my problems with DP to mostly being caused by fungal overgrowth in my body from a lifetime of eating sugar, processed foods and other crap. The mercury from my fillings was only reacting with the candida and not the sole cause of my problems. For me things got really bad after an 8-month long period of stress, lack of sleep and poor diet. Late last year I snapped and became fully depersonalized 24/7..

What I've realized is that my head and ears have been clogged up, causing the dp. And my ears were clogged up because my liver and lymphatic system were not working correctly due to also being plugged up. This is likely what causes you to feel spacey, because your equilibrium is thrown off and the passages aren't open that make you feel connected to what's around you. I'd seriously recommend eating only organic meat (chicken and fish), organic fruits and vegetables, at least half your bodyweight in spring water a day and try that for 3-4 months. Supplement with a good liquid multivitamin as well like the one from Phoenix Nutritionals. In addition, focus on taking anti-fungals and getting your ears checked out. Curezone.org has tons of information on how to cleanse your body and heal yourselves. I noticed a big improvement after actually taking a parasite cleanse called humaworm along with a colon cleanse regimen and then hitting the candida hard with a liquid oxygen supplement, coconut oil, oil of oregano and some other herbs.

Because of the mental health issues caused by this, it had made me think I was losing my mind or that I was going crazy while I was under this. I also trace all of my depression and social anxiety issues for the past 4-5 years to this also, because I no longer have either depression or anxiety. When the symptoms started to abate for me, everything started moving faster and clearer for me and it felt like my head wasn't clogged up like a sponge anymore. I still have a way to go, but now I can actually feel some leftover blockage deep inside my inner ears/eustachian tube.

For those of you who had DP caused by marijuana, this might not help you.. but for everyone else, I can almost guarantee we've all shared the same common problem. My advice is to take your health into your hands, stop buying into big pharma and listen to your body instead of the medical establishment. God has put almost everything we need in nature to heal ourselves, we need to stop filling our bodies with the crap that's marketed to us and eat closer to the earth, food that actually provides real nourishment.

Hope this helps some of you


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

People that don't want to feel blockade the muscles in their ears (feel this in your ear, you can feel the muscles contracted, it's an autodefense system). The senses are the tunnels to the soul, your soul is gone when having this. Eating well like you are doing is grounding.


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Your soul, is your brain, if it left, you'd be dead.
While I agree with the ear feeling, I think DP DR generally just affects EVERY SINGLE SENSE you got.
Shuts it off from experiencing the sensory input as real.
Without DP DR, voices are elt like real concious beings like they truely are.
When you see a person, you see their mind almost.
When someone touch you, you feel SOMEONE touching you.
When u smell something, you immediately know what it is
When you taste something you know what yout taste.

DPDR blocks all this from "you" / "soul" call it whatever you want, its the physical thing between your ears, brain.

While your senses are fucked, you percieve other people as the same, you can't relate to how they can hear you, see you, etc...

DPDR is a mindfuck


----------



## Guest (May 3, 2008)

Fuck it... we are what we eat.... So I'm gonna eay myself.... then I'll be myself! Worked DP out real easy there haven't i? :mrgreen:


----------



## lostsoul (Aug 25, 2006)

Your soul is your brain ??? :?: :roll: :? If you would have said that your mind is your soul I would have understood it a LITTLE bit, because this is what buddhists are saying (I don't agree though). Mind, body & soul are three different things, but they are all energy though.


----------



## Rozanne (Feb 24, 2006)

Copeful said:


> Your soul, is your brain


that means we all have a soul! great, thankyou for that Copeful  hey have you checked out Pat Condell on youtube, it is hilarious, you will laugh your way out of dp, its very grounding


----------



## illusivlea (Apr 2, 2008)

I've often wondered if/how the state of my ears and therefore my hearing effects my dp. I have massive scarring inside my ears caused by 9x unsuccessful operations. In my last hearing test the specialists were amased that my hearing was in the bottom of the average range in their scale. But, I distinctly remmember that when I did the hearing test I was pushing the button based on the time intervals I would have placed between 'beep's if I were the person making the test rather than based on actually hearing the beeps.

It makes sense that when I am in a room full of people talking I may zone out more due to not picking up on conversations so much. I'm not sure there is alot I can do about this at this stage.

I think when one sense is down others pick up. Everyone has a unique sense balance.


----------

